# Legal Name for Labels?



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

As I do not want to share my clothing name yet until it is released, I have a quick question using ScotchTape LLC as an example. If I registered my legal business name as ScotchTape LLC, but put ScotchTape (leaving the LLC out) on my hangtags and neck labels, would that be illegal? Would leaving the LLC force me to create a DBA? I know its cheap ( I have several dba's under the LLC but if I create a DBA the same as the LLC it gets real confusing... I am guessing its perfectly legal though. Thanks guys!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Legal Name*

Sounds like you're asking for legal advice...that's best left for lawyers 

I don't think it matters what name you put on hangtags. Labels might have some different strict requirement, but hangtags are basically just a piece of a paper, they're not really a legal document.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Legal Name*

Hi,

I know legally on the label you either have to include the legal business name of the company and/or your RN#

I am not a lawyer (which you may need to confirm this with) but I think that your company name does not have to include what type of corporation you are (inc, llc, etc.)


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Legal Name*



Rodney said:


> I don't think it matters what name you put on hangtags. Labels might have some different strict requirement


Hangtags don't really matter, labels do indeed have a stricter requirement:



FTC said:


> The name must be the full name under which the company is doing business. This is the name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. It cannot be a trademark, trade name, brand, label, or designer name — unless that name is also the name under which the company is doing business.


So I don't know if ScotchTape and ScotchTape LLC are equally considered to be the full legal company name or not. Sounds like a pretty simple question for your local business organisation, or chamber of commerce, or the FTC, or a lawyer though.

If it has to include the LLC it's not really a big deal: the front of your label would have the big SCOTCHTAPE! logo, and the back of the label would have something like "Produced by ScotchTape LLC" or "(C) ScotchTape LLC" on the bottom of the label.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

TeddyRocky said:


> If I *registered* my legal business name as ScotchTape LLC, but put ScotchTape (leaving the LLC out) on my hangtags and neck labels, would that be illegal?


 
Registered you business name with who, State, or Federal? Are you referring to a trademark registration, or a business "trade name" registration in your state?


Jim


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

jimhack3 said:


> Registered you business name with who, State, or Federal? Are you referring to a trademark registration, or a business "trade name" registration in your state?
> 
> 
> Jim


State trade/business name. I did some research and figured all is well. For instance AOL LLC just puts AOL on their advertising. Or NIKE doesn't always put NIKE CO. or INC. (not sure what nike's business structure is but you get the idea).


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, that sounds right. I have never put LLC or INC after a private lines name on any of my labels. Most of the time they have their own RN#'s. I would apply for one, it's free and easy. You can do it online. This way it won't matter. 

Also, to be clear, when relabeling an item, youhave to make sure that the new label has the old info: country of origin, fabric, and the RN# or name of company. You can howeve replace the old RN# and/or company name with your own.

Washing instructions have to be followed and labeled clearly. If packaging your item in a polybag, you have to include the washing instructions on the hangtag. They have to be available for customers to see before they purchase.

Kris


----------

